# Marinated smoked shrimps



## sandyut (Sep 13, 2020)

Tried smoking some shrimp skewers last night on a whim.  OMG what a great success.  I was worried they would cook so fast they wouldn't pick up much smoke flavor- wrong.

I used this recipe and marinated about 3 hours, then set the rec teq on 180 for about 15-20, then up to 300.  took about 30 min total to cook.  not 100% on the time as I was hawking them as not to make them into rubber.  but holy cow were they delish!


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 13, 2020)

Wow Dave, those look really good sir!! Great looking shrimp, no question. Might have to give that mariade a try.

Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2020)

Nice. I love smoked shrimp. I use my Fajita Marinade...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 13, 2020)

Sure looks good . Nice work .


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 13, 2020)

Nicely done, Those shrimps look powerful good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 13, 2020)

I been wanting a new shrimp recipe.  Will give this a go.  Did you leave shrimp in when turned heat up?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2020)

Your shrimp look amazing. Just picked up 5# of fresh Key West pink shrimp for $50. They have the heads on, but are at least 6” long. Gonna boil down the heads for shrimp bisque & make some shrimp cocktail with the tails, then maybe grill a few too! This guy drove up from the keys, and was selling them out of the back of his truck. I have bought from him before & if you have ever had Gulf pink shrimp, you know what I’m talking about.
Al


----------



## seenred (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks terrific!  I'm with you - smoked shrimp are delicious!

Red


----------



## ofelles (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks.  I have 20# of head on plate frozen shrimp (16/18 count) coming from Louisiana Direct Seafood and am looking for recipes.  Looks like some gumbo and shrimp stock and now this looks great.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 13, 2020)

Those look amazing! Would gladly help ya disappear some of those...but doubt you needed any help!

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 13, 2020)

Lookin' good!   Do you think the tomato paste was in the recipe to round out the basil & garlic flavors.... or was it there to add some sweetness like when some sauces call for a little ketchup?


----------



## Steve H (Sep 13, 2020)

Love how these shrimp look. And I haven't had grilled shrimp in a couple of months now. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2020)

Shrimpies Look Great, Sandy!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Sep 14, 2020)

thanks guys!  the marinade is tasty for sure.  been looking for one a while - tried several - this is the winner.  not too much - just right.  and the touch of smoke....mmmmyum.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 14, 2020)

Those look great Dave! Never tried to smoke shrimp but might have to give that a go. Thanks for sharing!


----------

